# Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs Utah Jazz (2) - 5/14



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/10togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALUTA5.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Must win game! Let's get it done.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Man, seeing Radman on our starting 5 just makes me sick, he hasnt done crap and he sure doesnt deserve to be starting, then again we dont have a choice, its either him or sissy walton.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Biggest game of the year here. I've been talking a lot of **** elsewhere on the forum, so hopefully the Lakers make me look good. This is why we played for home court advantage! GET IT DONE, LA!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Farmar must not see a minute of playtime. Put Sasha on Deron while Fish is resting and perhaps put Farmar in when Deron is subbed.

Fish has a -18 when off the court, and the biggest net difference in the entire Playoffs and I think we all know why.

There isn't much to say, I won't be able to watch the game, so GO LAKERS, MAKE US PROUD!!!

p.s.: my initial dislike for the Jazz is slowly turning into some genuine old fashioned hate. Did you see Williams' idiotic grin and his clapping when we were down 12 with 4 minutes to go during a break or something? I hope the Lakers punch them right in the mouth tonight and send them right back to SLC.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Honestly, we really should just shorten our rotation to 8 guys (Vujacic, Walton and Turiaf off the bench) because Farmar has been so awful.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Honestly, we really should just shorten our rotation to 8 guys (Vujacic, Walton and Turiaf off the bench) because Farmar has been so awful.


Exactly. Cut the dead weight. This is the postseason and we have no time to coddle weak-mindedness. If we manage to lose this game, I was wrong about this team.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We won't lose tonight BH. Phil, Kobe, Fish, Lamar and Gasol won't allow it! The three latter played excellent in the 4th, Lamar has gotten a lot of swagger since he can blow past Boozer whenever he wants to, Gasol will get more calls his way, Fish will not have 3 fouls after 12 minutes of playtime and I'm sure Kobe's eager to show the imposters exactly how much of a nightmare he can be (bad back or not). 

I also wouldn't be against Walton starting; yes he has a hiccup or two per game, but his postseason so far outdoes anything Vlad has done and I'm sure things won't change. The space cadet sadly just isn't with us. Same goes for Farmar. And for the love of God, I hope we don't start the 4th with the 2nd unit for the 3rd consecutive game... even if it's a blowout, I want to see the Jazz completely and utterly embarrassed in LA.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im so scared for tonight's game... haven't felt this way in a while.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

agreed plastic man
GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bah. Going to miss most of the game because of class.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

L.A Guy said:


> Man, seeing Radman on our starting 5 just makes me sick, he hasnt done crap and he sure doesnt deserve to be starting, then again we dont have a choice, its either him or sissy walton.


Of all the blunders Luke has made, he is much better than Vlad.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> im so scared for tonight's game... haven't felt this way in a while.


"I like the fear. It means I am close. It means I'm ready"

:bsmile:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> "I like the fear. It means I am close. It means I'm ready"
> 
> :bsmile:


Exactly.

God, I hope we blow them out of the ****ing building.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not gonna be able to watch this one guys. I have a game at 630. The Staples crowd better be ****ing rocking!! We need to come out and get on them early! Punch them in the throat! Go Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> "I like the fear. It means I am close. It means I'm ready"
> 
> :bsmile:


Too bad that isn't the same for Farmar. Seems like the opposite for him. =P

"I hate the fear. It means I am terrible. It means I'm not even close to being ready."


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone needs to relax a little bit on Farmar. Im not defending his play in this series as there is nothing to defend. He has been downright awful.

But lets not forget that this is only his 3rd playoff series. This is also the first series he has had to play where the other team plays defense, and a really physical defense at that.

Look at it like this, he cant do any worse, and we need him to play well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ing gameday


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Too bad that isn't the same for Farmar. Seems like the opposite for him. =P
> 
> "I hate the fear. It means I am terrible. It means I'm not even close to being ready."


LOL!

:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only 6 and a half hours before tip-off. This is going to be the longest 6.5 hours of my life...(or not really, but you know...).


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Not gonna be able to watch this one guys. I have a game at 630. *The Staples crowd better be ****ing rocking!!* We need to come out and get on them early! Punch them in the throat! Go Lakers!


I read on LG that AM570 KLAC will be handing out 20,000 mini Megaphones before tonight's game.

****, I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight since I won't be able to watch the game... and then in the morning, it's a big predicament. Should I:
a) check this topic first from start to finish before I look at the score
b) not go anywhere near the NBA sites and wait until the game is available for download and watch it without peeping at the score.

Decisions, decisions.

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> I read on LG that AM570 KLAC will be handing out 20,000 mini Megaphones before tonight's game.
> 
> ****, I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight since I won't be able to watch the game... and then in the morning, it's a big predicament. Should I:
> a) check this topic first from start to finish before I look at the score
> ...


If the megaphones make the crowd noise louder then that is not very fair IMO. I actually brought one of those disposable blow horns to a game once. Every time the opposition was about to take a shot but hadnt released the ball I would use it. I swear to god that right when I started using it they missed 10+ shots in a row. People around me were actually stoked about it but then an usher took it away.

Plastic, i dont know how long you would wait to download the game but if it isnt too long I say go that route. Ive had to deal with two games I had to record and wait 4 hours before starting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic, why can't you watch the game live?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Must win game tonight!

I say Kobe is over-hyping his back injury to give the Jazz a psychological edge...watch him drop 40+ tonight


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hope that theory of superstars playing more efficient when hurt holds true tonight. Please have 8+ assists Kobe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview;_ylt=Ar_ySTngV0405iqwbRVbnjc5nYcB?gid=2008051413&prov=ap

Lakers F Trevor Ariza, who hasn’t played since breaking his right foot in practice Jan. 20, was cleared Tuesday to practice with no restrictions. “The bone is not completely healed, but it’s healed as much as it’s going to heal,” team spokesman John Black said, adding the chances of Ariza breaking the same bone again are remote. Jackson said no timetable has been set on when Ariza might play in a game. “We’ll just see what he can do. Vlade’s not played well in the last two games,” Jackson said, referring to Vladimir Radmanovic, the Lakers’ starting small forward. “(Ariza) plays that position. We’ll see if Vlade can’t right his game here.”


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> If the megaphones make the crowd noise louder then that is not very fair IMO. I actually brought one of those disposable blow horns to a game once. Every time the opposition was about to take a shot but hadnt released the ball I would use it. I swear to god that right when I started using it they missed 10+ shots in a row. People around me were actually stoked about it but then an usher took it away.
> 
> Plastic, i dont know how long you would wait to download the game but if it isnt too long I say go that route. Ive had to deal with two games I had to record and wait 4 hours before starting.


They are going to be cheap things, and probably won't actually do much.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> Farmar must not see a minute of playtime. Put Sasha on Deron while Fish is resting and perhaps put Farmar in when Deron is subbed.
> 
> Fish has a -18 when off the court, and the biggest net difference in the entire Playoffs and I think we all know why.
> 
> ...


here is a video of Deron Williams clapping in the game:

*JUST KIDDING!*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^are you trying to be racist or just didn't know


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

No racist intent, just the way Deron was clapping and had a stupid grin on his face reminded me of the clapping monkey.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I believe you, but that is a fine line you are dancing right there and I dont think many would believe you had innocent intentions... just trying to help. :cheers:


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks, but I never saw it from that point until I saw your post. Its just I remember watching the game on Sunday, and seeing Deron clapping with a grin like that really pissed me off and fueled my anger even more.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Maybe I have been tainted by other posters that say everything is racist :biggrin:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

You are racist for thinking that he had racist intentions.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I removed the video...just in case.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^AHHH! You are right!!!! I have seen the light!!!


cracka *** cracka


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Why does race always come up, cant people just take some things for what they are and not analyze and twist things to seem like it is racist. Like the magazine cover Lebron was on with that one girl I forgot her name, but they were making a comparison with King Kong, and some people took that to be racist, I mean cmon stop that crap already!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shut the **** up with the racist conversation right this instant. It is game night. We need to focus our energy on drinking and the game tonight. The Lakers need us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only 2 more hours!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shut the **** up with the racist conversation right this instant. It is game night. We need to focus our energy on drinking and the game tonight. The Lakers need us.


I plan on contributing at least 15 or 16 beers worth of energy to the Lakers victory tonight!


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a feeling I am going to loose my voice again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Went ahead and fixed that for you elcap.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> I plan on contributing at least 15 or 16 beers worth of energy to the Lakers victory tonight!


Well get your *** over here then...I have the C's game on about a 1/2 hour delay.....GO Lakers, gonna have to put the Chick Hearn bobble head in front of the TV for this one.

Give the Lakers your blessing on tonights game Chicky Baby!
<a href="http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh211/gr33ndaze089/?action=view&current=chick3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh211/gr33ndaze089/chick3.jpg" border="0" alt="chick hearn"></a>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am bombed right now.  For every point that Farmar tallies, one shot of Southern Comfort whiskey. Which means I might need another drinking game otherwise gonna sober up.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I just got off the golf course...walking 18. I hope I make it through the whole game! GO LAKERS...WE NEED TO POUND SOME SALT!!! :yay:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well damn I guess I better crack one open to catch up...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ceejaynj said:


> I just got off the golf course...walking 18. I hope I make it through the whole game! GO LAKERS...WE NEED TO POUND SOME SALT!!! :yay:


What did you shoot? Lighted course?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I ****ing love golf. Especially the golf carts with that nice little space in the back for my friendly thirty pack. Cuts my slice quite a bit.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...and turns it into a wiff? :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am bombed right now.  For every point that Farmar tallies, one shot of Southern Comfort whiskey. Which means I might need another drinking game otherwise gonna sober up.


Remember when you did that with Sasha? Then he got pretty good. Hopefully Farmar gets you ****ed up tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Gametime mother****ers! Battle!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's get this mother****ing party started!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe kicks things off with a 3-pointer!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brewer with 3 ****ing dunks already! What the ****?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic with 10 points on 4/5 shooting!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Radmanovic is on fire!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, I love Kobe, but his defense is atrocious so far. Play like all the All-Defense First Team player that you are! ****!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> All right, I love Kobe, but his defense is atrocious so far. Play like all the All-Defense First Team player that you are! ****!


I'm sure his back has something to do with the way he is playing defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

3 shots for me


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok just got home. What did I miss?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ok just got home. What did I miss?


You missed me getting absolutely hammered. Officiating still sucks, but we winning.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You missed me getting absolutely hammered. Officiating still sucks, but we winning.


Well, two out of three ain't bad. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

"Ronny, when Deron runs the lane I want you to sweep the leg". But Sensei.... If I sweep the leg I'll get... "I said sweep the leg!".


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Really letting em play now aren't they... WTF is with the inconsistency of reffing from game to game. I'm not even saying its one sides, right now its like jungle ball on both sides..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers need to step it up, or we're going to be ****ed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tie game after 3... not a good sign.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom came through tonight.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll take the W, but we seriously dodged a bullet. The Jazz did not play well, we turned the ball over 1000 times, we missed a ton of open shots, and we got the benefit of quite a few calls. I don't know if that makes this win better or worse, but we better come with it if we even want a shot at taking it in Utah. 

Big ups to Lamar for bringing his A game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar wore is big boy cohones tonight! Props to him! Sasha gets a big "WTF!!" for the game! If im Phil, I send him and Jordan to work on their shot!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother**** yeah!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

i really hope we end this series in utah. in fact i hope we blow em out


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah I feel like we dodged the bullet as well. We didn't play well in my mind. Gasol and Lamar came through but we're getting pounded in the paint. Boozer missed alot of easy ones,and Okur was alittle out of it. Andthey still probably should have won.

Kobe played okay. He played smart but once the Jazz realize Kobe's limitations they'll slide that defense over and stop reacting to Kobe so much and jam our offense. 

I see a game 7. To win in 6 it'll require mental toughness and exceptional effort from our bench. And I'm not certain the Farmar's and Sasha's of the world can give us enough production.

Milsap won't play that poorly at home.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would love nothing more than beating the Jazz on their home floor, and seeing the faces of the players and fans afterwards...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Its all about who scores the first basket in game 6 evidently...Not a lead change in the series


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Its all about who scores the first basket in game 6 evidently...Not a lead change in the series


Not a lead change after the first quarter...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom was the man tonight, and Gasol came up big, but man oh man, are we getting annihilated on the boards. That is not good, not good at all.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

aren't you guys forgetting something we didn't trail at all in this game and I think that is good for game 6


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ah Plastic, I see you there...didnt wait for the download I see?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nop, I couldn't. Give me quick recap, boys!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We'll take the win. PJ must have slapped Radman around...since he showed up tonight!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Gasol still getting pushed around
Lakers trying to make one too many passes for the first 3 quarters
Odom still playing great
Kobe being very efficient, actually did not take a FG attempt in the 4th but got to the line a bunch
I personally thought we were going to **** up at the end, it was neck and neck for a long time down the stretch


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh we also had our "white" lineup to start a good part of the 4th and they actually extended the lead, that was big


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Radman was big, but in the beginning of the game I thought he screwed up a few times and blown assignments on Brewer, but came up big especially with that one 3 when he was screaming afterwards.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, my main man with a plan from Japan all the way to Amsterdam!  (yes, I couldn't sleep the entire night just to write something like this ).

I can see Sasha bricking it pretty badly from the boxscore and the bench not contributing... ****, I though this changes in home games.

Okay, so what's with Kobe's back? Will it get better or does he need a lot more rest than he can afford currently? Do we look capable of beating them in Game 6 or is this going to 7?

Man, I have to get my hands on this game.

peace


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And Farmar scored?! Oh my goodness!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Nop, I couldn't. Give me quick recap, boys!


Radmanovic actually came to play tonight. Farmar had 6 points, which was 6 points more than he had in Games 3 and 4 in Utah. Kobe was Kobe. Gasol & Odom played terrific for us. The Lakers got a few favorable calls in the 4th quarter, and now everyone is trying to blame the refs for Utah's loss. We still can't grab any rebounds, and our defense still has a long ways to go. We had way too many turnovers, but got lucky because Utah had even more. Very sloppy game throughout (from both sides). Boozer sucked again in Staples, but Deron Williams is still killing us. We led the entire way, though Utah tied the game up a few times but blew every chance at a lead in the 3rd quarter. Sasha was TERRIBLE tonight, going 1/9 and getting a late technical foul that probably pissed off every single Lakers fan in the world, and yet Phil continued to play him. 

What else am I missing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and Kobe didn't attempt a shot in the 4th quarter. He played the facilitator role very well, and Odom and Gasol came up huge.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks to your valliant effort, too, Basel.

Lol, I think I'll go drop some **** yous on the general board to the poster complaining at the officiating. HAhahaha, 7 pages of that bull****? I mean, weren't we laughed at and called names when we complained at the refs after Game 4? How pathetic. I don't even care how bed the reffing was, if a travel was called on Williams on that possesion in game 4, it'd be 4-1 now. These people are so pathetic, it hurts my eyes reading their pathetic posts. Of course Utah shooting twice as many FTs in game 4 was the way the whole series should've went. Yes, and pigs can fly and it's -40 degrees in hell.


P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

There, after writing that in the General board thread, I feel much, much better.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm worried about Kobe's back... but good win


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> We'll take the win. PJ must have slapped Radman around...since he showed up tonight!


Well, if it works...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I'm worried about Kobe's back... but good win


I'm sure it will be better by games six...as per our elite training staff!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

some of the highlights for last night..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tw2RJ6zsMoI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tw2RJ6zsMoI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The highlights are also in the HD Highlight thread.

Game 5 is SD though.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was an ugly game, but a win none the less. The reffing was terrible. Absolutely assinine, but they favored us in the end so it helps to ease the burden.

Kobe the facilitator! How hurt is this guy. He looked stiff in the fourth quarter and didnt really play defense at all the whole game. Brewer was killing him away from the ball.

Sasha was 1-8 from 3pt line. That wont happen again . . . I hope. I can only think of 1 shot he took that made me cringe a little, the rest were good "Sasha shots" also known as open 3pters. It was an off night for the Serbian sensation.

It took Pau 4 games and 42 minutew to learn that refs aren't going to call pushes in the back on rebounds. After being pushed around all series long, his testes finally decended and he started to do the pushing. Guess what? Two pushes in the back, two rebounds in the closing minutes for Pau. I hope he rememebers that in Utah.

Farmar didnt have a great game, but he wasnt slapped around like a little *****. Then again, Fish wasnt in foul trouble so Jordan didnt have to man up Deron much.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> This was an ugly game, but a win none the less. The reffing was terrible. Absolutely assinine, but they favored us in the end so it helps to ease the burden.
> 
> Kobe the facilitator! How hurt is this guy. He looked stiff in the fourth quarter and didnt really play defense at all the whole game. Brewer was killing him away from the ball.
> 
> ...


:yay: at the Gasol testes dropping part. 

I wish he'd do more of what he did on that little left hand flip at the end step through and use his finese instead of just lowering his shoulder and flopping around with the ball use the quick spin against Okur. He has a quickness advantage why not use it.

Gasol has gotta forget the flopping for push calls and start hustling for rebounds.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Sasha was 1-8 from 3pt line. That wont happen again . . . I hope. I can only think of 1 shot he took that made me cringe a little, the rest were good "Sasha shots" also known as open 3pters. It was an off night for the *Serbia* sensation.


Ahem?! :naughty:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on elcap! He's not a Serbian sensation! He's a Slovenian Machine!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

oh yeah. My bad everyone. 

Sorry Machine, the "Slovenian Sensation." 


On a side note, every time an announcer calls him The machine, they always drop in a, "he calls himself . . ." or, "the self-proclaimed." Give Sasha a break, everyone calls him the machine now-a-days.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe played well but he was obviously hampered by his injury. He couldn't attack the basket and his defense was spotty.

Pau has done a terrible job on the defensive boards. How can he play down low for that many minutes and not grab a single one? I also have some questions about his ability to defend the perimeter if he moves the to 4 next year.

Farmar didn't play a great game, but he finally got some shots to drop. I want to see more attacking the hoop.

Odom played a great game. Keep that up.


----------

